# WTS: LBT, Tactical Tailor, OR, Tac Med Sol.



## Tiger_Goosebark (Dec 21, 2014)

Greetings:

The journey is over and I'm selling off my personal gear after six years in service. I read a lot, learned a lot and kept quiet here for years. You guys rock.

I have:
2x LBT load out bags (large coyote tan)
[RESERVED] 1x LBT 5 day jumpable pack (coyote tan, frameless)
[SOLD] 1x LBT SCOTT Trauma Bag (coyote tan, $500 worth of med supplies /fluids incl)
1x Tactical Tailor Rolling Load Out Bag (reinforced frame coyote tan)
1x Tactical Medical Solutions M9 bag (od green)
1x Tac Med Solutions Arc Reactive Shooter Kit (Supplies and Fox II litter)
1x Med. Outdoor Research Overlord Gloves (Coyote Tan)
1x Suunto X-Lander Military (no strap, no battery)

Prices negotiable. [NEW] willing to trade some items for a Large / Regular alpha green L5 PCU from Patagonia. Mine walked away at the gym  Offer in thread or pm me. Can ship, AZ local.

Happy Holidays


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 21, 2014)

Dang that trauma bag went quick.

You got a lot of great stuff there. Wish I had more in the budget.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Curious about the prices/conditions for the M9 and Overlord gloves.
If you can PM me with them, thank you.


----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2015)

Still have the suunto


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes. PM me.


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (Jan 28, 2015)

Bump


----------

